# My chicken’s toenail fell off 😰



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

The day before yesterday, I went out to my coop and found that one of my silkie’s (Droppy’s) toenail fell off. All that was left was a little light pink nub and some blood.

I have no idea how this happened. I have no clue how she didn’t bleed more. I cleaned it with a warm rag but I couldn’t find blu-kote so I didn’t put anything else on it.

Yesterday her nub was a little more red but today it is dried up and brown. Could this have been because her nails are too long? I’m too scared to cut them because they are dark and I cannot see the quick (I’m not sure if that’s how you spell it). How else could I make sure this doesn’t happen again?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The nail should be fine. But I don't understand why the foot looks so rough. She might have scaly leg mites.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

She doesn’t. It’s just crusty poop on her foot 😅


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Why does she have crusty poop on her foot? Don't you have some sort of bedding down to keep the feet cleaner?


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Why does she have crusty poop on her foot? Don't you have some sort of bedding down to keep the feet cleaner?


We do, but my bigger girls make massive poops that stay on top so everyone at some point steps in them. She just had bad luck this morning.

Im trying to get my mom to get pine shavings instead of hay but she won’t budge on the subject. :/


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ah ha! While you have the right idea with the shavings and cleaner feet, your Mom is your biggest barrier. Which is probably more your stepdad.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

We got shavings today so tomorrow I’m doing a full clean out and replacing it with shavings.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Whoa, how did that happen? It's going to work tons better for keeping their feet clean and dry.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

I showed her pictures of our chickens’ feet and told her that they were crusted with poop because of the hay and we’d have to bring them inside and wash them. She didn’t like that idea so we got the shavings the next day.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I truly laughed out loud. Good going on that one. I'm glad you were successful with the explanation.


----------

